# replace wallpaper by fake virus protection advertisement



## HiddenStupid (Dec 23, 2007)

some internet noob was browsing some unsafe tgps on an old classic computer 466mhz celeron.... and using IE..... pop ups everywhere... one of the pop ups ask ok or cancel to scan for virus..... and clicked cancel.... and infected.... wallpaper got replaced by some fake virus protecton advertisement.

scanning with AVG and TCspy in safe mode. 

any furthur additional reccomenation or suggestion?


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, reinstall windows 95 or 98 or whatever else is in that piece of crap.  If you can't reinstall, use your virus programs and then manually check over the registry and other files.  I doubt the computer has more than a 10gb hdd.  Shouldn't take you too long.

You double-posted btw.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah.... when I hit the sumit button it just pause there for more than 2min.... reresh and nogthing happend so decided to post again but then the previous one somehow show up now. guess the other one will be obsolete.

how to check registry? Check with 3rd party program? if so.... what program reccomended?


----------



## 7mm (Dec 23, 2007)

It's Always a Dangerous Affair To Respond The Pop-Ups. Better Use Some Firewall, Say PC-Tools Firewall Plus OR Comodo Firewall Pro. You've Already Got Good AntiVirus. In Addition, I'd Suggest You Should Try Advanced Windows Care 2 Personal, It Has One Click System Care Ability, Including a Good AntiSpyware & Some Kind of Immunization System Too. Talking Immunizations, Try Spybot Search & Destroy. I'm Just Recomending Some of The Softwares Highly Effective, Thoug Not Sure Wherther They'll Run On Windows 9x.

....In The End, If The Windows Isn't The Essential Thing You Need......, Try Linux Distro Such As Xubuntu. It's Safe From Such Threat.


----------



## peach1971 (Dec 23, 2007)

There´s a Linux live CD/DVD called "Knopicillin" (german language only) 





which is specialized in fixing virus problems.
There should be a similar live Linux available in english language somewhere.


----------



## hb904460 (Dec 23, 2007)

search google for a program called smitfraudfix. run it in safe mode should cure your problem.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Dec 24, 2007)

the smitfraidfix sounds like it can fix it. i will try all kind of healing program before i reformat.

say If i gave up..... in the event if i gave up and reformat..... is there anyway for me to keep some of my stuff in the computer without burning it into a cd?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Use CCleaner and it can fix registry problems. And my advice is to burn things on the cd and you can also, if you have the money, buy a new hdd and put your os on it and make the old one a slave. I know its money but its a way to get yourself to buy a new one for the holidays!


----------



## francis511 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ad aware lets you restore all kinds of hijacked settings like desktop wallpaper


----------

